# An Other One For The Wingshooter



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Had a pop out with my Wingshooter catapult, took a lot of rabbits all ready with it, i got this one at about 15 to 20yards, an other eye shot, this one was going no were, jeff


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

good shooting!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great shooting.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice shot, nice slingshot!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice !!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very well done ... looks tasty!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Charles said:


> Very well done ... looks tasty!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


It was, made a nice pie, and still a bit left for the dogs


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

what tubes are they mate ??


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

reecemurg said:


> what tubes are they mate ??


dont know i was sent them, think they came from dankung, but not the tapered ones,


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

ok kool mate !!!
i think i may have to invest in a wingshooter catty at some point ,, but they dont look very pocketable ??


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

reecemurg said:


> ok kool mate !!!
> i think i may have to invest in a wingshooter catty at some point ,, but they dont look very pocketable ??


-Buy the slingshot and get bigger pants! He makes great stuff!!!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

haha ,, maybe around christmas as im skint atm lolol


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice shooting!


----------

